# Need help



## middie (Sep 25, 2008)

I need help looking for a glaze for swwet potatoes I posted along time ago. I did a serch and can not find it. Help me.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you start the thread or post in another person's thread?

Is it a glaze for a whole potato or for a potato candy or cookie etc.?


----------



## middie (Sep 25, 2008)

It was a post in another person's thread. It was for sweet potatoes and/or ham


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 26, 2008)

Middie. Go to User CP. It will list every post you've participated in.
You may have to go back over many, but it's there somewhere.
Hope that helps.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/whos-got-the-best-candied-yams-recipe-29324.html

this it?


----------



## middie (Sep 26, 2008)

That's it Tg !!!!!!! Thank you !!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

lol, your very welcome!!


----------

